# HNL Car Rental



## StevenTing (May 27, 2014)

I'm taking a trip in Feb 2015 to Ko Olina for a 12 day stay.  Did the Costco Search for Car Rental's and found a great deal for a Luxury Car.  $486 for the duration.  According to Costco, an Economy is $436, Compast is $452, Intermediate is $469, and Standard is $484.  Uusually I only rent a Compact or Intermediate car but I figured for $486 ($40 a day), the Luxury Car would be just fine.

I'm traveling with 2 adults and 2 young children.  We'll be packing 2 car seats and probably 4 suit cases.

What kind of car should I expect for Alamo?  I want to make sure that when I arrive that the agent doesn't try and give me a lower grade car.

Also, how is this pricing?  I want to say that last time I was at Ko Olina, I thought I paid about $20 per day including taxes for a Compact/Intermediate car.  That means what I have right now is almost double what I paid back in 2010.  Am I doing okay or should I hunt for a better price?


----------



## sjsharkie (May 27, 2014)

StevenTing said:


> I'm taking a trip in Feb 2015 to Ko Olina for a 12 day stay.  Did the Costco Search for Car Rental's and found a great deal for a Luxury Car.  $486 for the duration.  According to Costco, an Economy is $436, Compast is $452, Intermediate is $469, and Standard is $484.  Uusually I only rent a Compact or Intermediate car but I figured for $486 ($40 a day), the Luxury Car would be just fine.
> 
> I'm traveling with 2 adults and 2 young children.  We'll be packing 2 car seats and probably 4 suit cases.
> 
> ...



I'd keep checking as you get closer to your stay.  3 months out, I'd check every day if you could until you got a price you were satisfied with.  Price is OK for 12 days, but you will likely find something better closer in.  I rented during September 2013 in HNL for under $9 day (1 week rental) for a full size all-in with taxes -- this is not likely for the time period you are searching but it will be likely lower than the price you currently have.

Alamo lets you pick your car.  Previously, you would get a 6 seater for a Premium class car, but now that Mercury Marquis and Lincoln Town Cars are no longer being manufactured, these are almost all but retired from the rental flet.  As such, you will probably get a nicer 5 seater -- something like a Chrysler 300.

Good luck.

-ryan


----------



## SnowDogDad (May 28, 2014)

StevenTing said:


> $486 for the duration.



Ouch!  That is kind pricey.   Did look at the rate break down?   In find that usually about 40% of the total cost of the car is local taxes, airport fees, concession fees, etc...  

Alamo's cars are okay, but I stopped using them years ago.  Their customer service was just terrible.


----------



## StevenTing (May 28, 2014)

SnowDogDad said:


> Ouch!  That is kind pricey.   Did look at the rate break down?   In find that usually about 40% of the total cost of the car is local taxes, airport fees, concession fees, etc...
> 
> Alamo's cars are okay, but I stopped using them years ago.  Their customer service was just terrible.



I just checked the rates again and they are about $50 higher across the board.  I didn't look at the breakdown but I think I should go for something around $25.  I'll keep checking every couple of days.

I just remembered that our local news did a report on autoslash.com  I'm going to give that a try as well.  But I really like Costco for having the 2nd driver. It's not required, but is just nice to have as an option.


Well, the AutoSlash doesn't work very well.  Only pulled up one vendor.


----------



## DaveNV (May 28, 2014)

Steven, compare rates with Discount Hawaii Car Rental.  Lately I've seen rates better than those with Costco, and they use the better brand name rental companies (Alamo, Hertz, Thrifty, etc.) www.discounthawaiicarrental.com

Dave


----------



## SnowDogDad (May 28, 2014)

You might also try Enterprise.  I have found that they usually have about the best rates for any given location.  I don't rent cars in Hawaii, though, but I have had friends rent here and they usually like Enterprise.


----------



## Luanne (May 28, 2014)

SnowDogDad said:


> You might also try Enterprise.  I have found that they usually have about the best rates for any given location.  I don't rent cars in Hawaii, though, but I have had friends rent here and they usually like Enterprise.



I always find it better to check with the "consolidators", like Costco or Discount Hawaii.  That way you're not relying on just one agency but can see all of them and pick the one with the best price.


----------



## SnowDogDad (May 28, 2014)

Luanne said:


> I always find it better to check with the "consolidators", like Costco or Discount Hawaii.  That way you're not relying on just one agency but can see all of them and pick the one with the best price.



Agreed.   I tend to maintain loyalty to one or two rental car companies so that I can maintain status and "avoid the big line".   I have stood in a 90 minute line at the rental counter way too many times in the past to do that any longer.  

A consolidator or travel site (like Expedia) can also help you figure out in a particular area, which rental car company has the best rates if you want to go back to the company's web site.  You can use the Costco discounts when renting direct from Avis, Budget, and Enterprise.  Not sure about others.


----------



## Luanne (May 28, 2014)

SnowDogDad said:


> Agreed.   I tend to maintain loyalty to one or two rental car companies so that I can maintain status and "avoid the big line".   I have stood in a 90 minute line at the rental counter way too many times in the past to do that any longer.
> 
> A consolidator or travel site (like Expedia) can also help you figure out in a particular area, which rental car company has the best rates if you want to go back to the company's web site.  You can use the Costco discounts when renting direct from Avis, Budget, and Enterprise.  Not sure about others.



When we've rented using Costco most of the time we've ended up with Alamo.  But I use the Costco travel site, not the car rental sites.  That way it shows me the prices for all of the agencies.  It may depend on the area which agencies you're shown.  But it's usually Avis, Alamo, Enterprise and Budget.  This isn't surprising since Avis and Budget are owned by the same company and Alamo and Enterprise are owned by another.

Also we found that in some airports they have a separate kiosk to check in when you're rented through Costco.  So, no line.  Just scan your rental agreement, and then pick out your car.


----------



## lizap (May 28, 2014)

I have found the best car rental prices through Chase Ultimate Rewards.  Recently got a large SUV in Maui for $389.


----------



## BocaBoy (May 28, 2014)

But to get back to the luxury car point......I agree that you should be able to find a cheaper price for a normal rental car, but if you want the luxury car, you got an exceptionally good price.  Only you can determine the cost/benefit relationship as it applies to your group.

One other thing to keep in mind is that the parking garages in the first two towers at Ko Olina Beach Club are very tight so you might find the luxury car to be somewhat of an aggravation on that score.  The garage for Naia Tower has more space, especially (I think) on the bottom floor.


----------



## easyrider (May 28, 2014)

We rented a luxury from Thrifty through www.discounthawaiicarrental.com and ended up with a really nice Murcury Marquis. We stayed at Marriott KoOlina. It was small enough to park in the tower garage but I found that parking outside next to the building or on the top floor of the parking garage pretty easy. I don't remember the rate but I do remember that it was the best rate for a luxury class. 

Bill


----------



## danb (May 29, 2014)

*Oahu car rental*

Keep in mind that Oahu charges a $14 per day tax on car rentals at the airport. On your way to Ko Olina there is a Enterprise dealer in Pearl Ridge. Renting there will save you that charge per day.


----------



## amyhwang (May 29, 2014)

You can also try this rate code (BCD code X474200) for Budget car rental.  We got a minivan for $245 plus $110 in taxes for a week this coming summer.  

Keep trying different codes and companies, and I agree to try Costco.

That's also a great idea to see about off airport Enterprise if that works too!

I find some good codes on the disboards often!  Also there is a good one for National 8572130 - it's for members of Air France/KLM so just join in case (it's free).  It includes a lot of extras.

Good luck - you have a while to keep checking.

I find that most rental cars have great trunk space, and parking spaces in Hawaii are smaller than most places (I lived there for 3 years and hated that deal, but understand it too).  So I don't know if you need a luxury car.  I'd go with whatever fits you all.  We just need a minivan since there are 6 of us (plus tons of luggage; coming from a week in Korea prior so will have a lot of luggage.  Normally we pack light for Ko Olina since we can buy a lot at Target!).


----------



## Chrispee (May 29, 2014)

danb said:


> Keep in mind that Oahu charges a $14 per day tax on car rentals at the airport. On your way to Ko Olina there is a Enterprise dealer in Pearl Ridge. Renting there will save you that charge per day.



Where are you getting this $14 per day tax info from?  I rented a convertible through priceline in January, at HNL airport for 7 days, and only paid $6.23 per day in taxes and fees?


----------



## UWSurfer (May 30, 2014)

There are several threads on this topic and the general advice is:

1) Book your car when you book your trip...BUT...

2) Check periodically for price changes.  They USUALLY tend to drop closer to your arrival date EXCEPT for event weeks (Ironman weekend, Big concert...)

3) Use the consolidaters (Costco, Discount Hawaiian Car Rental, Chase...) and you can make multiple bookings and cancellations without penalties with most of these.

Specifically to your question about cars, a full size car should be able to comfortably accomodate 2 car seats, 2 adults and four suitcases.   In April the full-size car on HNL we took was a Chevy Caprice (which was huge).  We were also offered something just a tiny bit smaller but the Caprice had the bigger trunk.

Lately Enterprise, Alamo & Budget all have pushed their Kiosk check-in systems at their locations and frankly it's faster and less hassle than the traditional desk.   I was VERY impressed with the customer service "experience" with Enterprise at HNL for what it's worth.   At the end of the day though I select the car based on price.  Oh, we originally booked the full-size car for $600 a week & after several price drops we ended up renting for under $200 with Enterprise through Costco.

I hope this helps.


----------



## easyrider (May 30, 2014)

I have been checking car rental prices occasionally for an upcoming trip to Kona and  www.discounthawaiicarrental.com still has the best rate. This rate includes my wife as an additional driver.

Bill


----------



## StevenTing (May 30, 2014)

easyrider said:


> I have been checking car rental prices occasionally for an upcoming trip to Kona and  www.discounthawaiicarrental.com still has the best rate. This rate includes my wife as an additional driver.
> 
> Bill



I checked with Discount Hawaii and they were still more expensive than what I have currently.  I think it's going to come down to checking once a week or so.  I've still got 9 months till my reservation.


----------



## csalter2 (May 31, 2014)

*Keep an eye out*

I have had several reservations for my Hawaii trip for July.  I started making the reservations in October. At first, Discount Hawaii Car Rental was the cheapest. However, now almost all of my reservations are with Costco.  I compare my Discount Hawaii car rental in Honolulu with Costco and others. My Discount Hawaii car rental that I made in April is a week for July 4th to July 11th is $146 for a premium car with Thrifty.  The rate for the premium car was cheaper than the full size which is what I needed.  Costco's rate was and still is over $200 for a ECONOMY car.  There are no premiums available now. 

I have another reservation later from July 20th to 25th at HNL where the rate is $152 for an economy and it's cheaper. I made that reservation in January, but have not seen any cheaper rates since then. 

I have six car reservations that I need. All of them are with Costco except for the two HNL reservations which are cheaper with Discount Hawaii. All of the other reservations with Costco are for the other three major islands.


----------



## mjm1 (May 31, 2014)

We just arrived at Ko Olina today.  We are in Moana (Tower 2). I agree with the comments about small parking spots in the garage.

We rented an intermediate through Costco and found a great price with Alamo. $124 for 9 days.  I started out at close to $400 and kept walking it down. Right after I found the $124 price, the prices jumped up and never came back down.

Keep checking as others have mentioned. Good luck.


----------



## StevenTing (Jul 23, 2014)

So I've been checking car rental prices a couple times a week.  Now the same car rental for an Intermediate is $676 for the period with Alamo.  Previously it was $470.  Anyone know of anything special going on in the middle of February 2015 in Oahu?

The best price right now is Enterprise at $564.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 23, 2014)

Middle of February is the Presidents Day holiday.  Oahu has a lot of Marathon type events that month, but that may just be a coincidence.

Keep checking your car rental rates.  I've been working my rates for a reservaton on Maui and Kauai for this coming September.  Rates have gone up and down every few days for the last few weeks.  Sometimes they change on the same day.

Currently I have a reservation through Costco for a convertible on Maui that is more than $100 lower than the best rate I'd been able to get for the last several months from anybody. Despite my earlier post in this thread, this reservation is with Costco, better than I was getting from Discount Hawaii Car Rental. So I'll keep the reservation, and keep checking rates, to see if I can get it even lower.

I'd advise checking into renting off-airport.  Last trip to Oahu, I found it cheaper by a long shot to take a shuttle to Waikiki and rent a car from the lot near HHV.  Rates were lower by almost half, as I recall.  Can't hurt to shop around.

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## LisaH (Jul 23, 2014)

I think the rates might come down as it gets closer. Just keep on checking in Dec, Jan and even early Feb...
We did that a few years ago. Got a great rate two-three weeks before we went in Feb (President's week)


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 24, 2014)

mjm1 said:


> We just arrived at Ko Olina today.  We are in Moana (Tower 2). I agree with the comments about small parking spots in the garage.
> 
> We rented an intermediate through Costco and found a great price with Alamo. $124 for 9 days.  I started out at close to $400 and kept walking it down. Right after I found the $124 price, the prices jumped up and never came back down.
> 
> Keep checking as others have mentioned. Good luck.



I never parked inside any of the Ko'Olina parking garages, yet, always parked outside because it seemed more convenient. Are the outside parking spots any wider than the garage spots?


----------

